# Captain Kayvaan Shrike



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Here we are again....

With my last "creation". An exercise to paint a bark from my garden like a "real" rock...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

nice model. Very good white. I like base as well looks very rocky. The only bad thing I see with it is that the feet look very bland. Maybe a highlight is needed?


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

> the feet look very bland. Maybe a highlight is needed ?


I try to use the zenital light..so i think the feet are in more shadow...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

now that you mention it yeah.... the top is nice and bright and that looks good... goo job... I haven't seen many people use that


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks good man, some more contrasting highlights on the black would really add more to the figure. I would never have known that the rock was made out of bark if you didn't tell us, well painted and realistic for sure!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice indeed! The only real nitpick I have is the eagle on the chest as it looks a bit flat due to it being all the same tone of white.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice webmax! The bark to stone really turned out well, very realistic rocky look to it. The shrike model itself Is really good too, nice work!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The stone combined with the flock is very convincing. Good work.:victory:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Good work, very nice whites.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

well done, the bark is very rocky :wink:
+rep


----------

